# Where to buy Yohimbe for fat loss?



## Kristeen (Jul 6, 2010)

Holler! anyone know where to buy some Yohimbe? heard its brill for gettin rid of stored fatty mcfat fat!!

:thumb:

Thanks

KP


----------



## Kristeen (Jul 6, 2010)

amazin thanks mate! x


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

Don't go for yohimbe bark, the active compound is yohimbine hcl. A much better choice! Any of the board sponsors stock it, what compounds have you tried previously?


----------



## Kristeen (Jul 6, 2010)

I got that one thanks!! Hcl! I was going to take that and T5's at the same time? I dont get the buzz from t5's anymore!!


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

Just be careful when stacking multiple stimulants KP. Yohimbine can do nasty things as it has multiple body effects beyond targeting alpha receptor mediated fat tissue. Keep to the lowest dose and go up, but I'm sure you're sensible so I won't teach you how to suck eggs!  I posted in your diet section, you should follow my blog when I get my latest female athlete up as a case study she's looking to follow a fat reduction plan so it'll be interesting to compare results!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

i have just bought the stack they had advertised but waiting for it to arrive


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

warren_1987 said:


> i have just bought the stack they had advertised but waiting for it to arrive


 Currently using the Ultimate stack myself.

Seems to be helping :thumbup1:


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

Anyone else used OEP by USP labs? Excellent derivative of yohimbine hcl being the alpha isomer, not crazy blood pressure changes or mood swings just nice clean fat loss!


----------



## Kristeen (Jul 6, 2010)

Ideal Thanks Ukstrength person Id a wee swatch of ur site!! yeah Thats cool keep me updated with when she starts ect!! Hmmmmm Im not sure about stacking the t5 and that then


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah I'd go for one or the other, not

Both  I'll definitely let you know as soon as she starts, she's not very reliable though so I might be looking for another client instead!


----------



## kev1 (Nov 11, 2010)

i am interested ukstrength do u have any more info on Yohimbe and the good/bad effects??

thanks


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2010)

UKStrength said:


> Anyone else used OEP by USP labs? Excellent derivative of yohimbine hcl being the alpha isomer, not crazy blood pressure changes or mood swings just nice clean fat loss!


I bought a tub of this after seeing your post a couple of weeks ago.

The bottle says to take one tablet on the first day, to assess your tolerance. I ignored this advice :whistling: and went for two in the morning and one in the afternoon. It felt like I'd drunk about 100 cups of coffee! LOL, that'll teach me!

Anyway, after a couple of weeks I've noticed some good results. I don't get the crazy buzz any more (good thing) - that stopped on day 2. I have noticed that my cravings have gone down as well, and I don't feel constantly hungry. My weight is coming down nicely, even with minimal cardio. I'm also down an inch on my waist measurement.

Would I buy it again? Yeah, I think I'll give it a few weeks once I've finished this tub and then get some more.

I'm gonna rep you as I didn't know about this product before, and I feel guilty about getting it from BBW instead of you! Sorry!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the best Yohimbe product i have used is the Napalm topical cream you can get it from Cardiff Sports Nutrition(sponsors on here) i used it for both the Britain and Universe show and it did work very well.....


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> the best Yohimbe product i have used is the Napalm topical cream you can get it from Cardiff Sports Nutrition(sponsors on here) i used it for both the Britain and Universe show and it did work very well.....


is this the stuff as this is all i could find on the site??

http://www.cardiffsportsnutrition.co.uk/products/Dermatherm-Target.html

also can to explain how it works please pscarb?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no mate that is not it, you might have to call Marc at the shop and ask as i know he has not got all the products on the site yet....

it is a topical cream/gel so you rub it into the skin, because of how yohimbine works it is best on the stomach and lower back of men and hips/things of women as it is very effective on brown fatty cells....


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

http://www.predatornutrition.com/pd-napalm-4oz.cfm is this the one you are referring too?


----------



## jonnas (Jun 24, 2009)

dont know wether this is a daft question or not, but is it ok to use the tabs with the gel?


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

I wouldn't use both straight away, some people experience the systemic effects (increased blood pressure, anxiety, elevated heart rate, diuresis etc) just through using the transdermal (gel). Try the gel, assess tolerance then add the tabs as needed up to a max of 20mg per day.


----------

